# New Sigma Lenses - Shipping Availability



## rhysb123 (Oct 24, 2012)

Hi,

I keep searching and searching but I cannot find the answer! Does anyone know (or have a guess) when the new Sigma lenses will be available (in the UK)? It's the 35mm that I'm interested in more than anything.

Cheers

Rhys


----------

